# Frozen Deer Meat ?



## blackbear (Sep 28, 2009)

How long can Deer Meat stay frozen and still be good to eat?
When would you throw it out because of frezzer old age?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 28, 2009)

Used too, no matter how well we wrapped it, we were lucky if some didn`t freezer burn before the next eer season. Then, one day, The Redhead came home with something called a Vacuum Sealer. We`ve had that thing for over 7 years now, and freezer burn is just a bad memory. A few months ago, I found a pack of deer sausage that I made, and she put up back in 2004 (I think?), and it was still just as good as the day I made it. These machines are worth every penny that they cost.


----------



## CrackerBoyd (Sep 28, 2009)

*Freezer Burn*

If you have deer meat that has been in the freezer for an extended period of time and is showing the telltale signs of "freezer burn" thaw it out and cut off the outside burn and prepare it like it was fresh. Then go out and get one of the vacuum sealers that Nic mentioned.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm eating on some now that's two years old and no problems.  I've eaten it where the exact date was undetermined, and no problem.


----------



## jkoch (Sep 28, 2009)

I had vacuum sealed moose in the freezer for 5 years. It was just as good as they day I killed it. I kept holding some back to celebrate opening day of deer season for me and some hunting buddies!


----------



## ryano (Sep 28, 2009)

blackbear said:


> How long can Deer Meat stay frozen and still be good to eat?
> When would you throw it out because of frezzer old age?



I can tell you from experience that if its only on a styrofoam tray and wrapped a few times with "saran wrap" it wont hardly last a year without major signs of freezer burn. Sad thing is, this is the way most processors have went to.

If its vacuum sealed, it seems to last indefinitely.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 28, 2009)

A vacuum sealer is the best money you will ever spend for putting up meat and fish. Deer meat will keep at least a couple-three years too if it's double-wrapped good in freezer paper.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2009)

CrackerBoyd said:


> If you have deer meat that has been in the freezer for an extended period of time and is showing the telltale signs of "freezer burn" thaw it out and cut off the outside burn and prepare it like it was fresh. Then go out and get one of the vacuum sealers that Nic mentioned.



That has never worked for me. Maybe it's just a mental thing, but once meat shows sign of freezer burn, it just taste freezer burned even with the bad portion removed.
Another vote for a vacuum sealer.


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 28, 2009)

Do what Nic. said and freezer burn wont exist .


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 28, 2009)

if you wrap it well .....a couple years no problem ..

ours dont last a year hardly cause we eat tha fool out of it.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 28, 2009)

I sure need a vacuum sealer.

I use ziplock quart freezer bags for my ground deer.  About a year is all I get out of them before they start to show some freezer burn.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 28, 2009)

still eating non vacumed pack deer from 2003....and taste like it was picked up from the processor yesterday


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 29, 2009)

The processer I use wraps in freezer paper. I've had no problems w/it up to a year....it never lasts longer than that before we eat it. We also have a foodsaver vacuum packer & it works really well. I believe vacuum packed would last at least 3 or 4 years. A buddy of mine wraps his in butcher paper, then in aluminum foil & that seems to work well for him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2009)

The way meat comes packaged from the meat market in big chain stores, is only good for a month or so. Keep that in mind too, if you are buyin` in bulk quantities. If we catch chickens, or such, on sale, we`ll vacuum seal them as well.


----------

